# drexler overrated???



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

don't know if you guys read the article by jemele Hill last week saying kobe was better than michael jordan, but i guess everybody in the world that is not in LA disagreed with her, so her rebutal to the rest of the world was this article...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=hill/070330&sportCat=nba

"2) That being said, there are teams in the league right now that were better than at least three of the teams Jordan beat in the Finals. The Mavericks, Suns and Spurs are better than Clyde Drexler's Trail Blazers, *Gary Payton's Sonics* and Charles Barkley's Suns. The coaches: Avery Johnson, Mike D'Antoni and Gregg Popovich versus Rick Adelman, George Karl and Paul Westphal. Not even a debate there. *Drexler was horribly overrated -- a slasher, terrific shot-blocker and rebounder for a 6-foot-7 guy, but he was a subpar shooter and mediocre ballhandler*. You play the who-would-you-rather-have game with the rosters and you would favor most of the 2007 players. Nash or KJ? Duncan or Kemp? Stoudemire or Kemp? Shawn Marion or Buck Williams? The only untouchables are Payton and Barkley. And by the way, I'm not entirely convinced Jordan's Bulls could have beaten the Rockets in '94 or '95 when Hakeem Olajuwon was at the height of his filthiness (I mean that in a good way)."

this writer really has no credibility at all, seriously? the sonics were payton's team and not the "Reign Man's". Kemp was a beast back then, and i would have gladly taken that kemp over amare now. he was that dominant. payton was second fidle on that team, and everybody knew it. 

but back to the point, drexler horribly overrated? i mean sure he's a horrible dancer, but that doesn't make him overrated. i mean he was one of the 50 greatest of all time for a reason. 

feel free to email her as i think that this article is just trash and she needs to know it's trash and hopefully be fired.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's hard to judge at this point because the taste in our mouths of those older players are of their declining years. We forget how money they were in their respective primes. I'd rather go to war with Kemp in his heyday than most players in the league today.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just Have her watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-b2Jtv4qJI


:worthy:


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

sjla2kology101 said:


> Just Have her watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-b2Jtv4qJI
> 
> ...


Thank you for that!

Those dunks from the free throw line over the top of guys is what I have been longing to see.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

terrific shot blocker? bad handles?

Yah, Clyde did dribble with his head down, but it almost sounds like that person didn't actually ever watch him. Or she meant someone else and made a horrible transition.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Clueless article....and I wasn't even the biggest Clyde fan. He was a tremendous passer even with his head down.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Excuse me, but who the hell is Jamiele (sp?) Hill and why should I care what she says?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I watched both Finals with Detroit and Chicago. And Clyde dueled MJ pretty good. He went toe to toe with him. That 2nd game of the finals was incredible. Of course MJ is fantastic, but Clyde was no slouch.

You can not put a number (stats) on some things such as determination, and all those extra little things that make a player great. Dribbling with his head down and mostly to the right was always a trait of his, but he made up for it in his freakish athletism. I am of course very biased as a Blazer fan. But boy howdy, did she ever miss the boat. You stat people can probably suport the thought, that Clyde improved his shooting as he went along. Thta very flat spinning shot, got more arch on it as years went on. His D and quickness were wonderful.

What an incredible player he was. Very much a top 50 player.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

What a stupid thing to write. Drexler was incredible and had he played in a major market, would be uttered alongside Kobe Bryant...in fact I think he is better than Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What schmuck put Clyde the "bad shooter" in the NBA's 3-pt contest? And actually, I have thought of this before, and feel exactly the opposite as her. The teams that came in 2nd to the Bulls in the Early 90's would have destroyed most of the teams today.

The Sonics with Payton, Kemp, Schremph, and many defensive beasts coming off the bench like Greg Anthony and Vincent Askew.

The Suns were absolutly over-loaded with firepower guys like Chambers, Kevin Johnson, Dan Marjerlie, Jeff Hornacek..I'd take that team over the modern Suns team. 

And the over-rated Blazers BEAT that Suns team, and a Jazz team featuring a Malone and Stockton in their prime.

And calling Clyde a bad ball handler just proves her ignorance! He was considered the best open floor player in the league and averaged about 6 assists per game in his prime as a SG!!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> What a stupid thing to write. Drexler was incredible and had he played in a major market, would be uttered alongside Kobe Bryant...in fact *I think he is better than Kobe Bryant.*


Huh? You can't be serious. I loved Drexler, but he couldn't shoot like Kobe, and he couldn't take over a game the way Kobe can. Drexler, for all his greatness, had some limitations. I don't see any in Kobe's game.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hill is just trying to be controversial to generate attention and notoriety. Sending her hate mail isn't going to phase her. Just like Canzano...the more people who write in to say the article was terrible and wrong, the more people they know read it and cared.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I am serious.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Hill is just trying to be controversial to generate attention and notoriety. Sending her hate mail isn't going to phase her. Just like Canzano...the more people who write in to say the article was terrible and wrong, the more people they know read it and cared.


exactly my thought.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> What a stupid thing to write. Drexler was incredible and had he played in a major market, would be uttered alongside Kobe Bryant...in fact I think he is better than Kobe Bryant.


I think Kobe is a better 'scorer' than Drexler, but Drexler was a better rebounder, passer and averaged more assists. Kobe is an absolute freaking freak tho.

Kobe has a better "killer instinct" than Clyde did, no doubt. Kobe could put the team on his back and be quadruple teamed and still take the shot (and it seems against Portland, make them). Drexler however, wouldn't. He'd find someone else open and pass them the ball. 

But than again, Drexlers teams weren't as devoid of talent like Kobe's last 3 teams were. So he didn't have to score 65 points to beat one of the worst teams in the league (at home). Drexler was also a much better team player, where he let his teammates do more than Kobe will allow.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> I think Kobe is a better 'scorer' than Drexler, but Drexler was a better rebounder, passer and averaged more assists. Kobe is an absolute freaking freak tho.
> 
> Kobe has a better "killer instinct" than Clyde did, no doubt. Kobe could put the team on his back and be quadruple teamed and still take the shot (and it seems against Portland, make them). Drexler however, wouldn't. He'd find someone else open and pass them the ball.


Good points. IMO, I think players like Drexler, Kobe and Pippen are all very similar in terms of talent, as versatile swingmen who could do it all. They just all have different strengths versus each other.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Good points. IMO, I think players like Drexler, Kobe and Pippen are all very similar in terms of talent, as versatile swingmen who could do it all. They just all have different strengths versus each other.


as much as i loved the Gilde and Pip, Kobe is much better at creating his own shot.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Beside being by far the more complete player in nearly every way imaginable, Clyde Drexler was NOT an anal rapist.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> as much as i loved the Gilde and Pip, Kobe is much better at creating his own shot.


I think thats kind of his point (and mine). Kobe is better and creating his own shot...but Drexler was a better passer and rebounder (and team player) and Pippen was significantly better at defense and running a team.

Kobe's advantage in scoring ability/drive to score is both a negative and a positive. Drexlers lack of a work ethic (in the sense that he didn't have half the drive that Jordan did) was more a negative than a positive..and the fact that Pippen was universally hated by Michael Jordan, Phil Jackson, and every single teammate he ever played with (and not to mention, Chris Dudley tried to single handily end Pippens career) was his negative side.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> I think thats kind of his point (and mine). Kobe is better and creating his own shot...but Drexler was a better passer and rebounder (and team player) and Pippen was significantly better at defense and running a team.


i didn't point that out to counter any argument. i was simply pointing it out to opine on the skill that kobe has that i would take over Clyde's and Pippen.



> and the fact that Pippen was universally hated by Michael Jordan, Phil Jackson, and every single teammate he ever played with (and not to mention, Chris Dudley tried to single handily end Pippens career) was his negative side.


i hadn't heard of this. to my knowledge, Pippen was very much liked my his teammates when he was in Chicago and in Portland.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Beside being by far the more complete player in nearly every way imaginable, Clyde Drexler was NOT an anal rapist.



Kobe is often praised for his penetration skills.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> as much as i loved the Gilde and Pip, Kobe is much better at creating his own shot.


True, but that's one aspect. As I said, they each had their strengths relative to the others. Kobe's decided edge is his scoring ability.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> i hadn't heard of this. to my knowledge, Pippen was very much liked my his teammates when he was in Chicago and in Portland.


I'm guessing this is a joke. The Chris Dudley thing is amusing. We know Duds can wield a pretty dangerous basketball, from half a court away!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> i didn't point that out to counter any argument. i was simply pointing it out to opine on the skill that kobe has that i would take over Clyde's and Pippen.


I see.


> i hadn't heard of this. to my knowledge, Pippen was very much liked my his teammates when he was in Chicago and in Portland.


I was making fun of someones comments about how Dudley was a horrible human being, and how Pippen was hated by Phil Jackson and Michael Jordan.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Clyde could put the team on his back. I've seen him do it. But the difference is that he did it if he had to but it was not his first choice. With Kobe, it's his first, second, third and last choice. 

And how have the Lakers done since Shaq left? Lower playoff seed and lottery?


----------

